# Alum Slabs 4/22



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Fished Alum for slabs today from 9:00 - 1:30. For the first two hours I was wondering what was going on because I couldn't find an eater at all. Then all of a sudden they must have turned on. I caught roughly 40 crappie but the issue was most were on the small side. I was fishing the brush in about 8 foot of water and had my slip about 4ft down. All slabs were caught on minnows in the middle pool. Water temps on he main lake was 59 and and some of the coves were around 63. Was going to head north but I was having some engine problems. Had 8 keepers but ended up letting them live another day.


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Good job. 40 fish morning not too shabby in my book. That'll keep you busy.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

It did after they started hitting - The only problem was most was small makes in the 7-8 inch range.


----------



## CrappieTracker (May 5, 2014)

Great job Snyd. Better luck than what I had the day before. Were you back in big run?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job! It won't be long before they start moving up shallow!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I was there but only for about an hour - I will say that I cleaned all the spiders from the Colbert as well. Wow was there a lot of them.


----------



## Wildturkey (Mar 26, 2011)

Did that last year and thought I would never get all the spider webs out of my hair, lol. But it was worth it.


----------



## leona wallace (May 14, 2015)

polebender said:


> Great job! It won't be long before they start moving up shallow!


Pretender how.much.longer u thing till they r in the shallows ??I'm soooooooooooooooooooooo ready to get out there and start.killing em lol well hopefully I.hope.it shop good.luck.n happy fishing


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

leona wallace said:


> Pretender how.much.longer u thing till they r in the shallows ??I'm soooooooooooooooooooooo ready to get out there and start.killing em lol well hopefully I.hope.it shop good.luck.n happy fishing


Leona, the crappies are definitely ready to move shallow! This crazy weather just has them all screwed up. If we can get some warmer nights they'll move up sooner. Your best bet now is to fish in the afternoon hours, the warmest part of the day. You should have a chance to catch some now. Try to fish close to wood or around rocky areas. Hang in there, it won't be long!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

polebender said:


> Leona, the crappies are definitely ready to move shallow! This crazy weather just has them all screwed up. If we can get some warmer nights they'll move up sooner. Your best bet now is to fish in the afternoon hours, the warmest part of the day. You should have a chance to catch some now. Try to fish close to wood or around rocky areas. Hang in there, it won't be long!


And this isnt to say you cant get them "shallow".with this full moon has pushed a few shallow into the brush.
Bit i agree with polebender. A couple warm nites an itll be on


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice job finding a few. What I have found is Alum is always 2-3 weeks behind the shallow lakes like Indian, Buckeye ect. And they were hitting good starting about a week ago. This is of course just MY opinion and what I have noticed. Hope to see you out there!


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

Caught a nice 12" crappie in 2' of water around structure today. I fished for 2 hours for that one. I was fishing N Alum in the coves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

They are shallow now just not that many yet - You have to hunt for them.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

If ya find a few up close and shallow,pull off a bit right there and use your finder. The full sized girls aren't far behind!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> And this isnt to say you cant get them "shallow".with this full moon has pushed a few shallow into the brush.
> Bit i agree with polebender. A couple warm nites an itll be on


CRAPPIES ON WOOD?!?!?! OHHHHHHHHH MY GOD THERE ARE NO CRAPPIES ON WOOD! ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

sorry. We had a rough go on Sunday. I can tell you, they were not on any wood anywhere north of 36/37 LOL.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Eh they just werent hungrey sunday. Got ten in 30 minutes dipping WOOD today. Its all about the WOOD buddy.
Mr im tired of wood so lets go to a 2' cove with nothing but WOOD in it=-O .
I thought we were going to a rock pile or something;-) ....
I think if we found what they wanted or they they were in a better mood that last spot u got yours would of been money.
Last night i was thinking long poles out in front of the boat with minnows may have picked a few more but at that point i think we had it,lol Was just to much wind foor the float.
It was a challenge though,lol u know how that goes


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Hey Bobby - I guess I must have caught all of them off the wood before you got there - lol! I should have checked to see if you was out and had you come join us.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Snyd said:


> Hey Bobby - I guess I must have caught all of them off the wood before you got there - lol! I should have checked to see if you was out and had you come join us.


Lol....sunday,we knew we could go south an play with the dinks but we was lookin for dems buckeyes sized SLABS,LOL.. an made the choice to stay north. Then went to another lake,with simaler results,
Where u out there today? I was suprised to seen it had stormed when i pulled in today


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Eh they just werent hungrey sunday. Got ten in 30 minutes dipping WOOD today. Its all about the WOOD buddy.
> Mr im tired of wood so lets go to a 2' cove with nothing but WOOD in it=-O .
> I thought we were going to a rock pile or something;-) ....
> I think if we found what they wanted or they they were in a better mood that last spot u got yours would of been money.
> ...


Grrr. Yeah buddy, that spot lights up like no other. Just not that day. And yeah thats why I wanted to do the side pulling thing. The wind don't really matter when doing that. Pulling against it anyway Next time I'll just hang that motor on the transom to keep it out of the way until we need it. Totally jealous of you and your lunchtime fish breaks by the way lol.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

HA,ha-hitting my wiper pond tomarrow on break


----------



## James443 (Apr 22, 2016)

Sunday, I found them at about 17 ft in wood, but I couldn't keep the boat on them the wind kept blowing me off of them I need a better anchoring system or something. That and the damn power boaters. With their 30 foot 2 engine speed boats. I was on them in the south pool the entrance to the 2nd cove south of the Cheshire bridge.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nope had to work today - I was wanting to checkout a few spots north as well but wanted to make sure my boat was running ok. I was afraid to get up there and have boat problems.


----------



## leona wallace (May 14, 2015)

polebender said:


> Leona, the crappies are definitely ready to move shallow! This crazy weather just has them all screwed up. If we can get some warmer nights they'll move up sooner. Your best bet now is to fish in the afternoon hours, the warmest part of the day. You should have a chance to catch some now. Try to fish close to wood or around rocky areas. Hang in there, it won't be long!


ThAnks so much for the info we r probably heading out.today I see people all over ALUM last night catching CRAPPIE so I'm hoping it'll be good today thanks.for the info polebender


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

I've never fished Alum but think I'm gonna put it on the list this fall. I live within an hour or so of it. I've done no research on it either. I like to catch all kinds of fish (cept not bottom dwellers too much) and it seems the lake holds a nice variety of specimens


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

DenOhio said:


> I've never fished Alum but think I'm gonna put it on the list this fall. I live within an hour or so of it. I've done no research on it either. I like to catch all kinds of fish (cept not bottom dwellers too much) and it seems the lake holds a nice variety of specimens


Alum is a great fishing lake for a variety of species! If you fish it enough to learn it, you'll definitely be glad you did! A lot of trophy sized fish!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

I'll take your word and try it out soon TY


----------

